

'Fabric' would tighten the weave of online security - Garbage
http://www.news.cornell.edu/stories/Sept10/Fabric.html

======
xtacy
Here's a link to the project website:
<http://www.cs.cornell.edu/projects/fabric/>.

It has a link to the paper as well.

